# VCDS Older Versions 11.11 12.12 16.8



## jesusjellybeans (May 25, 2014)

Hey, 

I recently inherited a VCDS HEX + CAN USB cable from my dad that he get from his sister that belonged to her boyfriend (VW family apparently). Needless to say, it was not registered to me. I could not for the life of me get it to work with VCDS 16. I searched the net for 12.12 (the number that it is marked with) and it finally worked. 

Here is a link to my findings on my search for old VCDS versions. Hopefully no one else needs them, but if they do... 

---------------------------
-URL removed-

Ross-Tech's software is copyrighted and redistribution is not legal:

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/current.php


----------



## jesusjellybeans (May 25, 2014)

jesusjellybeans said:


> Hey,
> 
> I recently inherited a VCDS HEX + CAN USB cable from my dad that he get from his sister that belonged to her boyfriend (VW family apparently). Needless to say, it was not registered to me. I could not for the life of me get it to work with VCDS 16. I searched the net for 12.12 (the number that it is marked with) and it finally worked.
> 
> ...


-URL removed-

Ross-Tech's software is copyrighted and redistribution is not legal:

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/current.php


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Why are you going to a site in New Zealand to download VCDS? Are you in NZ? The New Zealand distributor is in Australia. The latest version is 16.8.3 and it is available here: http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/current.php
If your interface cable is legit, this is all you need to know. If you have a bootleg interface that requires a cracked version of VCDS, you are in the wrong place to get any support.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## jesusjellybeans (May 25, 2014)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Why are you going to a site in New Zealand to download VCDS? Are you in NZ? The New Zealand distributor is in Australia. The latest version is 16.8.3 and it is available here: http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/current.php
> If your interface cable is legit, this is all you need to know. If you have a bootleg interface that requires a cracked version of VCDS, you are in the wrong place to get any support.
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...


I have a legit cable and the versions that I posted are not cracked! The website is just one that I picked. It has nothing to do with where I live. 

I know what the latest version is but it would connect to my cable in the LED test but it would not test well. There was some weird driver issue or something.


----------



## redneckG33K (Jul 5, 2014)

jesusjellybeans said:


> I have a legit cable and the versions that I posted are not cracked! The website is just one that I picked. It has nothing to do with where I live.
> 
> I know what the latest version is but it would connect to my cable in the LED test but it would not test well. There was some weird driver issue or something.


Sounds exactly like the issue I was having with my non-genuine "genuine" dongle. 

How do you know it's genuine?

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DC using Tapatalk


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Ross-Tech does not label the cable with a software version number. This cable is a fake.


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

all rosstech interface work with ENG vesrion, no matter how old they are 
if you use latest SW from rosstech , device will be update automatic ... if genuine.
if you use some other country Software - you device miht not work because you dont have licence for that 
this is Dealer rights....


----------

